# EVGA nVIDIA 680i - SLI Boot Error



## Shikaru (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, since this isnt my computer and not my problem this post may be a bit misunderstood, but I will try my best to make this understandable.

My friend recently built a new rig for gaming and it was running fine for quite a while. This morning when he went to boot his computer it posted but the keyboard, monitor, and mouse wouldnt work. The monitor stated there was no usable input signal. 

Themotherboard is equipped with an on-board LED error system that displays code in relation to how the computer is running. on a normal boot the LED panel would read "F F". this morning upon boot when nothing would work properly the LED panel read "- -" the maual doesnt say what this code means and im not sure myself. I have never run a system with his setup and i dont know what to do. i have teken him through a few easy steps to see if they might fix the problem.

Cleared CMOS and it did the same thing. havent done much testing before i decided to ask on here before possibly making the system worse then it already is.

System Specs:
CPU: Intel E6700 2.6 
MOBO: EVGA nVIDIA 680i SLI
RAM: 2 gigs of DDR2 CORSAIR Dominator 800 mhz PC2-6400
OOS: Windows XP PRO
GFX : 2 BFG nVIDIA 8800GTX running in SLI Factory over clocked to 600 MHZ
PSU: OCZ 1000w power supply
HD: WD 10000RPM Raptor

If you need any other additional information please post, or PM me.

Thanks in advance for any help provided.
Shikaru -


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

THe Evga 680i boards are pretty problematic. The code you are means that board is not starting the post cycle, which typically indicates a bad power supply, grounding issue, or a dead board.

I would start be stripping everything but the CPU and heatsink/fan from the motherboard. If you get a post code then start adding hardware (Start with 1 stick of ram then 1 video card) until you longer get a post code. 

If you don't get a post code with only the CPU installed then remove the motherboard and do a bench build. Checkout the third post in the link below for step by step instructions on Bench Testing.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/will-power-on-but-not-display-resolved-162907.html

If you have a multimeter (Digital would be better) then test the PSU. Checkout the link below for instructions.

http://www.tech-forums.net/pc/f77/how-measuring-psu-rails-130666/

If the system doesn't post on the bench and PSU tests OK, then it's more than likely a bad board and will need to RMAed.

Post back with your results, questions, or concerns.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Shikaru said:


> My friend recently built a new rig for gaming and it was running fine for quite a while. This morning when he went to boot his computer it posted but the keyboard, monitor, and mouse wouldnt work. The monitor stated there was no usable input signal.


How are the mouse/keyboard connected?



> System Specs:
> CPU: Intel E6700 2.6
> MOBO: EVGA nVIDIA 680i SLI
> RAM: 2 gigs of DDR2 CORSAIR Dominator 800 mhz PC2-6400
> ...


I "think" that's linked with the VGA - i.e. GPU. I've seen it a few times before but can't recall exactly what it was. Run through Joe's troubleshooting linked above and then swap over the PCIe connections to the GPU and see how that works.

If you have another system, test the PSU in another system. Mainly the PCIe and ATX12V connectors.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Kalim is correct. On some of the 680i you would get the double dash code in Sli mode only, with some it's a problem with the onboard ethernet connectors


From Evga's FAQ section.

Question / Issue 

When I boot my 680i motherboard I get no video and the LED reads two dashes (--). What does this mean? 

Answer / Solution 

When you get two dashes it means the motherboard is not starting the POST cycle. This can be caused by either a power, grounding, or a defective board. Make sure you have both the 24 pin ATX power and 8 pin power connected. Try booting the board outside of the case in a minimal configuration on a bench or desk to make sure it is not a grounding issue. If you still get two dashes most likely the board is defective and needs to be replaced.

http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=57921


http://evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=59789&mpage=1&#60580

Quoted from the thread above.

"I have a very similar issue and on my 3rd faulty board from EVGA- not a happy customer here, nor am I a returning one. Maybe its the ones they ship to Canada... 

*My first board worked fine but got upgraded as a part of the Quad-core upgrade that EVGA was offering (if you had an "AR" board EVGA would exchange it for a "A1" board at no cost) 
*My second board was just as yours is: Wouldn't cold boot with 2 vid cards in, would just get -- on boards display. Pull out a card and it worked fine.... 
*My third board I thought had the same issue, until I pulled out a card and it still just got -- on a cold boot. Ended up tracking it down to the ethernet ports on the board; if an ethernet cable was plugged in-regardless of how many cards were in the board- the machine would just do the -- on a cold boot. *On my fourth board now and have all the same issues as with board #3. I have even put all the parts together outside of the case in case the board was grounding out or the cards weren't seated proper, makes no diff. It's not my switch/router/network cables either- they all work with any other computer I've tried, even going from this machine to another PC with a crossover cable gets --, and the first 2 boards were fine with the onboard ethernet ports  

*I just ordered an Intel PCIe gigabit NIC so I don't have to deal with EVGA anymore. 
*These are just my technical issues, my customer service experience sucks too. 
*My Experience with EVGA Step-up program isn't going well 
*EVGA has yet to reimburse me for 2 cross ships costing over $60 CAD together. 


Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 @2.8GHZ 2MB 
Team Xtreem PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 @1050mhz 
CoolerMaster RealPower Pro 850W 
2x EVGA 7900gs 
Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS Platinum Pro 
Hauppauge Win TV PVR 500 Dual TV Tuner 
XP MCE 2005 
Zalman 9700 CPU Cooler 
2x 36GB 10,000rpm WD Raptors, RAID0 
NZXT Zero Case 
misc. other drives"

I really like Evga, but the more I read on the forum over there the more it seems the QC has really been slipping of late.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, I had the board before this one. It had many problems since day one, gradually most of them have been phased out, but for a user who isn't really hardcore for numbers, I wouldn't recommend the hassle. The MCP on it runs hotter than anything and can cause many problems. But there are differences in BIOS and board revisions, newer ones being better. :wink:


----------



## rosterman169 (Jul 26, 2008)

hey guys i have the nFORCE 680i SLI and my computer wont start at all the fans all come on but it just goes stops on the digital monitar on the motherboard at 16. anyone know what this means normally it says FF if all is clear.


----------



## a03john (Oct 26, 2010)

My evga 680i SLI also got the dreaded (--) error on the LED display. 

I did all the above suggestions, but it didn't work. My board is too old by now so RMA is not possible. 

However, I managed to solve it, eventually: Turned out the frickin battery was dead. What? such a stupid little thing, after going through all the trouble of benchmarking. 

As posted above, there were 3 possible scenarios why the board display would show (--)
1. PSU problems
2. Grounding problems
3. Faulty mobo

but I would add the dead battery as a fourth. I hope this also will help pple in the future in addition to above posts.


----------



## a03john (Oct 26, 2010)

a03john said:


> My evga 680i SLI also got the dreaded (--) error on the LED display.
> 
> I did all the above suggestions, but it didn't work. My board is too old by now so RMA is not possible.
> 
> ...


With battery, I mean CMOS-battery, just to clarify


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

EVGA-Great GPU's not so great Mobo's.
Nvidia Mobo chips are noted for issues.
Try bootin g with ONE GPU.
Bench Test
Remove EVERYTHING from the case
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------

